# xanax plus vodka



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going to a Rammstein concert on Friday and I wanna enjoy myself. I,m planning to take 1 mg of xanax for the car ride with the guys I'm going with and some vodka right before I go inside the arena. Is this safe? Have you tried it before?


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

two CNS depressants shouldn't be mixed.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Before I quit drinking I took plenty of benzos with plenty of alcohol. If you don't have a tolerance to xanax or alcohol and you take that 1 mg then binge out on 5 shots you might find yourself passed out. Even though it's not recommended I've known many people taking benzos who also drank heavily. If you're used to that dose of xanax and used to however much vodka you end up drinking then you should just be chilled out. The two combined will simply have an additive effect.

Being responsible, I have mention the all too familiar warning that an overdose of benzos combined with excessive alcohol consumption can be fatal. But with 1 mg of xanax to calm you down for a car ride followed by a drink or two I think that the worst that would happen to you is a blackout. But even that I have only known to happen to very small people, who are inexperienced with either substance, taking a lot of benzos and drinking a lot at the same time. I say you'll be fine, have fun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not advisable the combination could put you in the hospital.

Paxil and two margaritas were too much for me.

There is a reason why we are not to drink alcohol with meds.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Du hast mich gefragt, und ich hab' nichts gesagt!

Have you taken them both before?


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have no tolerance to benzos, and you intend to do what you just said, you could end up with a respiratory failure and die.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I take xanax twice a week normally and I would drink like 3 shots of vodka


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm only saying it's a bad combination. period.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

It depends on what factors in, like your weight. But 1mg is pretty low. Roll the dice I say.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm, well I guess I'll take the xanax and if I need help later on I'll have a beer at the arena. That should be good enough


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Alcohol + Xanax = Trouble.

They put that warning on the prescription bottle for a reason.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

nervousman said:


> Hmm, well I guess I'll take the xanax and if I need help later on I'll have a beer at the arena. That should be good enough


lol. a beer is only gonna make it worse, it's alcohol. benzos+alcohol= bad combo and possible death due to respiratory failure.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

reef, is death bad?


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

nervousman said:


> reef, is death bad?


idk bro, never been there.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

reef88 said:


> lol. a beer is only gonna make it worse, it's alcohol. benzos+alcohol= bad combo and possible death due to respiratory failure.


*Possible* death due to respiratory failure. This will not happen with 1 mg of xanax and a couple beers. Drinking in moderation while on a small dose of xanax will not kill someone who has an anxiety disorder. If I went to the trouble of going to a concert wanting to have a good time I would not be fearful of respiratory failure due to a small dose of xanax and a couple drinks. There is that FDA warning, but I believe most deaths due to respiratory failure caused by mixing benzos and alcohol are either intentional overdoses or really uninformed, ignorant, careless and self destructive people.

I don't drink anymore because it seemed like it was causing me to have crazy mood swings. When I was taking benzos and drinking I was always cautious. The benzo seems to make the effects of alcohol stronger. 1mg of xanax will not have a long-lasting effect. So I would be astounded if taking a pill, going for a ride, then having a couple drinks and going to an adrenaline-pumping concert caused anything even remotely close to respiratory failure. The warning exists for a reason but I think your plan is completely safe.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> *Possible* death due to respiratory failure. This will not happen with 1 mg of xanax and a couple beers. Drinking in moderation while on a small dose of xanax will not kill someone who has an anxiety disorder. If I went to the trouble of going to a concert wanting to have a good time I would not be fearful of respiratory failure due to a small dose of xanax and a couple drinks. There is that FDA warning, but I believe most deaths due to respiratory failure caused by mixing benzos and alcohol are either intentional overdoses or really uninformed, ignorant, careless and self destructive people.
> 
> I don't drink anymore because it seemed like it was causing me to have crazy mood swings. When I was taking benzos and drinking I was always cautious. The benzo seems to make the effects of alcohol stronger. 1mg of xanax will not have a long-lasting effect. So I would be astounded if taking a pill, going for a ride, then having a couple drinks and going to an adrenaline-pumping concert caused anything even remotely close to respiratory failure. The warning exists for a reason but I think your plan is completely safe.


True. Anyway, if somebody dies because of this then I want to be remembered as the guy who said not to do it.

Also, the word "possible", for me, is enough to stay away from doing such combo. Enough said.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

nervousman

The likelihood of having any serious complications from 1mg of Xanax and a few shots is extremely minor. As long as you has tried both Xanax and alcohol before and know that your body is OK with both substances, then combination will be fine (just don't go drinking the entire bottle of vodka now). Of course Xanax will compound the effects of the alcohol and vice-versa, but the amounts you are taking will just give you a nice fuzzy feeling  Have a good time at the gig mate.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

reef88

It's "possible" you'll get hit by a car crossing the road, but does that stop you crossing the road?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, anything is possible. I could possibly die while typing this but I am apparently still alive. People with excessive anxiety often have a heightened fear of all these possibilities and it is part of adjusting to living with less anxiety is learning to let go of all these worries. As far as CNS depression goes, xanax can't be more than equal to one alcoholic drink. so 1 mg of xanax+3 drinks=4 drinks. definitely not going to kill you and that xanax isn't going to be as hard on your liver as the booze is.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Alcohol + Xanax = Trouble.
> 
> They put that warning on the prescription bottle for a reason.


It's mainly lawyer repellent.

Yeah, there's certainly a risk of death if I washed down hundreds of pills with massive amounts of booze.

I'm still alive because I can remember to not take an entire pharmacy of pills along with 20 drinks.

It only equals trouble when done to extreme excess, or when one tries to drive.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I really wouldn't recommend it to a light weight (alpraz or etoh in any combo.) But i used to do it alot. Helped my sa i can assure you that! I enjoyed it. I had quite a hefty tolerance to both substances though. The only timed i 'blacked out' was from mixing alpraz and diaz. No etoh was involved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know I'll never mix xanax with vodka, but only because I hate vodka. I'll be mixing it with wine.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

DreamAway said:


> reef88
> 
> It's "possible" you'll get hit by a car crossing the road, but does that stop you crossing the road?


You can't compare these two different things. Actually if you are, you can compare taking a Xanax and drinking vodka (hard liquor, not just beer) to crossing the street while there's cars driving at high speeds from both directions all the time until you cross.

Lots of things are possible, what I'm talking about, is probable. Of course, unless OP has already taken Xanax before, knows the drill, but mixing it with beer would be a definitely better decision than vodka, vodka is hard stuff, and mixed with xanax it'll potentiate the effects of GABA which is dangerous. Have fun OP.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

How probable is it that taking 1mg of xanax, then say an hour or so later drinking a few alcoholic drinks will result in anything even close to death? What is the probability of this? As a statistics major simply saying something is probable without actually defining the probability is meaningless. Just saying something is probable without defining the probability in a statistically meaningful way is exactly the same as saying it is possible.

Reef88, as you mentioned earlier, whether it be beer or liquor is irrelevant. what matters is that alcohol content. One 12 oz. ale of 6% abv will contain 21 ml of 100% ETOH. A typical shot of liquor is 40 ml and 40 ml of 80 proof vodka (40% abv) will contain 16 ml of 100" ETOH. Therefore the hard liquor drink will actually contain LESS alcohol than the beer. So assuming that liquor=worse than beer is not true. Beer is actually more hard on the liver than liquor is. 

It's all in the numbers. One must simply be aware of how much of what substances are being consumed and factor in their tolerance and experience with the substances in question. 

It should also be mentioned that three shots of liquor consumed by an average size man will put them at about .07 blood alcohol level, less than the maximum legal blood alcohol level in most states to drive. Although those numbers are essentially meaningless because everyone will have a different level of intoxication from the same amount of booze depending on their size and tolerance. The point is that an adult male taking 1mg of xanax to reduce the anxiety that they will experience on a car ride on the way to a show, then having a few drinks at the show to loosen them up and encourage them to have a good time has such a low probability of causing of respiratory failure that it is statistically insignifact. Therefore I would call it safe. I would also call it safe from my own experience. Even at times when I had no tolerance to xanax or alcohol the combination in question was not at all harmful to me. 

I can remember when I was first prescribed xanax. I took some before going to a friends house and to the lake where I drank at least a few beers (I had not drank in over year) and as was to expected I felt a little drunk. But I still swam across the lake, had fun with my friends and certainly did not come anywhere close to being hospitalized. Like ulrashy said we're not discussing the danger of downing a bottle of pills with an entire 750 ml bottle of liquor.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

If OP has no tolerance to benzos whatsoever, he will get too drunk to have a good time, unless he realizes how drunk he is and stop drinking.

It's a common rule in recreational use, for those who want to stay safe, not to mix downers with other downers, or uppers with other uppers.

The fact that people are saying it's ok to mix a benzodiazepine which primary function is to potentiate the effects the the GABA neurotransmitters, and alcohol which does either the same, or increase the amount of GABA in the synapse, is *irresponsible* in a support forums, because they porentiate each other, the effects will not be "oh i'm gonna get a little more drunk", no, it's an exponential potentiation of each other.

*The first thing a doctor tells you when they prescribe you a benzo is: do not drink alcohol.*


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

it is not an exponential potentiation. It is an additive effect. meaning 1+1=2 not 1+1=4.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> it is not an exponential potentiation. It is an additive effect. meaning 1+1=2 not 1+1=4.


Wrong. Please educate yourself a little bit more.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

wrong. I did educated myself

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1980691

"...additive interactions should be expected from combining alcohol with benzodiazepines"

Additive, not "exponential potentiation."

The idea of potentiatiation ever being "exponential" is flawed anyways.


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

Xanax should not be combined with alcohol. But they say that with anti depressants too though.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> wrong. I did educated myself
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1980691
> 
> ...


It doesn't specify in any way, it's more of a saying "well, if you mix benzos and alcohol, you'll intensify the effects" It's a source for the ignorants.

I have taken a Xanax, having tolerance, drank beer, and experienced not just an additive effect but something else that was much more like exponential potentiation. I don't need to read any source to make me believe otherwise, doctors have told me that it's an exponential thing, I've experienced it. Nothing else to say.

By the way, that night I mixed the Xanax with beers, I got so drunk I fell head first on the edge of some stairs. I almost cut my skull open.

*Stop being irresponsible and condoning somebody to take a combination which is known to be bad*

Edit: I'm no saying OP is gonna get physically hurt if he does the combination of benzos and alcohol, but I'm just pointing out the gravity of it, which most people here take lightly.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> wrong. I did educated myself
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1980691
> 
> ...


I wanted to quote you again on this one, I was just thinking about the pharmacodynamics of both benzos and alcohol. They both bind to GABAa receptors at the post-synaptic neuron. Each on their own, allows a GABA neurotransmitter to "pass" more than the normal amount of CL ions, which causes the effects of both benzo and alcohol. If you take both of them, and bind them to the GABAa receptors, you won't have a simple number of CL ions that the benzo causes to enter the neuron, exactly the same as the number of CL ions that alcohol causes. Because alcohol isn't the same as a benzo. They do not act exactly the same, *they are not, as easily as you described, 1+1=2. They are: benzo+alcohol=excessive inhibitory reaction* which can lead to black outs and a few other things.

And for OP, don't listen to people here, just google it. Alcohol+Benzodiazepines, specially in the non-experienced (you asked the question so I assume you are one of them) is bad.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

nervousman said:


> reef, is death bad?


:rofl


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

istayhome said:


> wrong. I did educated myself
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1980691
> 
> ...


oh man, you showed us, you pulled an article off the internet stating the contrary wow it must be true!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know, The National Institute of Health is widely accepted resource when it comes to medical information. Any university would accept that as a legitimate source in a research paper. I'm not one to blindly trust the government but the studies quoted in that abstract would no doubt hold up in court so I figured they'd be good enough to refute the previously made claims regarding xanax potentiating alcohol.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I don't know, The National Institute of Health is widely accepted resource when it comes to medical information. Any university would accept that as a legitimate source in a research paper. I'm not one to blindly trust the government but the studies quoted in that abstract would no doubt hold up in court so I figured they'd be good enough to refute the previously made claims regarding xanax potentiating alcohol.


Look, it's as simple as this, they both inhibit GABAa receptors. They both perform basically the same function. But they are not exactly the same, 1+1=2 is dead wrong. The fact that they are GABAa inhibitors doesn't mean that one inhibits the GABAa receptor the same way, or as hard as the other, it all depends on tolerance, dose administration, and other factors, which is why is always advice *not to mix benzos and alcohol*. No tolerance to either alcohol or benzos will probably give you a free ride to the hospital, because both are gonna inhibit the the GABAa receptors to an extreme, and the depressing effect they both have on the CNS will most likely cause respiratory failure.

This thread is not even about OP mixing both substances, it's practically about me educating istayhome


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I took 7 ativan once with one shot of vodka. What an embarrassing day...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

reef88 said:


> This thread is not even about OP mixing both substances, it's practically about me educating istayhome


Wow, that was offensive and just plain wrong. We've been debating the effects of combining alcohol+benzos.

Of course it is not as simple as 1+1=2. When it comes to drugs nothing is. Perhaps I should have said mixing alcohol with benzos is more like 1+1=2 than it is like 1+1=4

I simply wrote that to illustrate that your idea about benzos having an "exponentially potentiating" effect on alcohol is completely false.

As far as you educating me, you've done a fairly poor job at that. I recall asking you to give some details about just how probable it is that someone who combines 1 mg of xanax with a few shots of alcohol will die or end up in a hospital. In your attempt to educate me you failed to even acknowledge this question. Perhaps it is because your information is completely false.

Like the studies have shown benzos and alcohol have an additive effect. It is common for people suffering from anxiety to combine the two. Though it is not recommended on a habitual basis or to excess. But as I have had to educate you, they do not potentate eachother to a statistically significant degree, if at all.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Wow, that was offensive and just plain wrong. We've been debating the effects of combining alcohol+benzos.
> 
> Of course it is not as simple as 1+1=2. When it comes to drugs nothing is. Perhaps I should have said mixing alcohol with benzos is more like 1+1=2 than it is like 1+1=4
> 
> ...


Just so you know, it's one of the deadliest combinations, it's up there with speedballing (shooting coke and heroin at the same time)

Since you cannot grasp concept that doing benzos and alcohol at the same time does not imply an additive effect, which you brought by a poor article, where's the study?

I'm gonna repeat the following in bold: *Both substances bind to GABAa receptors, they both inhibit it, but that's where you stop. After that, they both perform their function differently and to a different extent, thus, not being additive. Let's say you drink 3 beers, and get a buzz. Then another day you take 2mg of Xanax and get a buzz too. Then another day you take the two together, you are not gonna feel beer+benzo, you're gonna feel a far more depressive state due to several (even if it's only two) drugs depressing the CNS. This is why people die.*

This is my last reply, I'm done trying to explain how thus stuff work. I'd tell you to go ahead and try it yourself, like I have, but I'm not gonna do that.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

@reef do you understand what exponential means? If the effects of the combination in question did have an exponential effect then a person who took a given amount of xanax and had one drink would experience the effect of the xanax and that drink, if they had one more drink, then they would experience the effect of xanax and five drinks (that first drink in addition to the exponential effect of the second drink). If they had a third drink then they would experience the effect of xanax and fourteen drinks (the combination of the first drink combined with the exponential effects of the next two drinks). and on and on making the fourth drink the equivalent of 30 drinks, the fifth equal to 45 drinks, the sixth equal to 81 drinks, etc. Those numbers come from using a simple y=x^2 exponential formula. There infinitely many different exponential formulas that one could use but the end result is that once you get a few drinks in you would be having the CNS depression of so many drinks that it is simply unfathomable. That is why you are mistaken to claim that there is an exponential effect. There is not an exponential effect when combining any drugs, it is mathematically impossible. Some drugs do potentiate other drugs, but not to exponential degree. Have you ever taken pre-algebra? 

Now I have taken benzos and had multiple drinks and there is certainly not an exponential effect. Yes benzos do seem to enhance the CNS depression of alcohol but not to the extreme amount that you claim. Otherwise there would have been so many deaths that benzos would have been taken off the shelves a long time ago.

The accidental deaths caused by combining barbiturates and alcohol was the main reason that they were largely discontinued and replaced by the much safer benzodiazapines.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

PsychoticRyan said:


> Xanax should not be combined with alcohol. But *they say that with anti depressants too* though.


With antidepressants that's lawyer repellent as well.

If you read the full FDA-approved drug label for various ADs you will typically find the details say that when combined with ethanol the impairment of motor skills did not differ from that produced by ethanol alone.

In other words, their studies showed no problem, but we're going to warn you anyhow as our legal department has advised us to do so. Thus providing legal cover against any morons who may try to sue us for their grossly excessive drinking habits.

If you tried to sue Jack Daniels you'd be laughed out of court, so morons' lawyer must sue drug companies instead.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

istayhome said:


> @reef do you understand what exponential means? If the effects of the combination in question did have an exponential effect then a person who took a given amount of xanax and had one drink would experience the effect of the xanax and that drink, if they had one more drink, then they would experience the effect of xanax and five drinks (that first drink in addition to the exponential effect of the second drink). If they had a third drink then they would experience the effect of xanax and fourteen drinks (the combination of the first drink combined with the exponential effects of the next two drinks). and on and on making the fourth drink the equivalent of 30 drinks, the fifth equal to 45 drinks, the sixth equal to 81 drinks, etc. Those numbers come from using a simple y=x^2 exponential formula. There infinitely many different exponential formulas that one could use but the end result is that once you get a few drinks in you would be having the CNS depression of so many drinks that it is simply unfathomable. That is why you are mistaken to claim that there is an exponential effect. There is not an exponential effect when combining any drugs, it is mathematically impossible. Some drugs do potentiate other drugs, but not to exponential degree. Have you ever taken pre-algebra?
> 
> Now I have taken benzos and had multiple drinks and there is certainly not an exponential effect. Yes benzos do seem to enhance the CNS depression of alcohol but not to the extreme amount that you claim. Otherwise there would have been so many deaths that benzos would have been taken off the shelves a long time ago.
> 
> The accidental deaths caused by combining barbiturates and alcohol was the main reason that they were largely discontinued and replaced by the much safer benzodiazapines.


Ok this is my last reply. lol

By exponential I meant what you said, but not to that point, you're exaggerating my point. What I'm trying to say is that, when you take Xanax, by the time you've had your 4th beer, it feels like you've drank 8-10.

Let me tell you about my experience once, I took a few pills of Xanax, about 3 I think they were 1mg each. I was drinking with my friends and by the 4th beer I was feeling extremely good, like as if I had drank 10 or 12, I was really ready to party, meanwhile my friends (who have relatively the same tolerance as me) were just warming up. When I had drank about 10 beers I was completely wasted, when without Xanax 10 beers is just the beginning of feeling good. I kept drinking (thanks to my completely shattered judgement caused by both drugs) and can't remember most of the night. I broke my head that night, 4 stitches to the top of my head, lucky I didn't break my skull.

This is what I'm trying to get through your head. OP is going to a concert, he's gonna take 2mg of Xanax and drink vodka which takes less amount of time to get crazy than beers, therefore making things worse. OP is not gonna just take a few shots, he's gonna keep drinking when the buzz is gone, and it's probably gonna end up bad.

There is a reason why you can find "don't mix benzodiazepines and alcohol" everywhere. Look it up in google, ask a doctor, there are many deaths attributed to this combination, and it's not just suicide attempts. People go to the ER and die after partying on benzos and alcohol, and even if they didn't died, it's bad enough going to the ER.

The only safe way to do benzos and alcohol, is doing the benzo, in this case Xanax, and at least 4 hours later start drinking, and check how you feel after the 3th or 4th beer. 4 hours after ingesting Xanax it's probable that it has unbound from the GABAa receptors and therefore you can drink and feel only the effects of alcohol, without having Xanax interfering.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> With antidepressants that's lawyer repellent as well.
> 
> If you read the full FDA-approved drug label for various ADs you will typically find the details say that when combined with ethanol the impairment of motor skills did not differ from that produced by ethanol alone.
> 
> ...


I was on Zoloft for 6 months and I drank like I wasn't on them, no side-effects or bad things happened to me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Now I have taken benzos and had multiple drinks and there is certainly not an exponential effect. Yes benzos do seem to enhance the CNS depression of alcohol but not to the extreme amount that you claim. *Otherwise there would have been so many deaths* that benzos would have been taken off the shelves a long time ago.


Given the many millions who take benzos & how many consume alcohol the streets would be littered with dead bodies if it were that easy to die.

If death were so simple as take Xanax and drink some vodka it would be used as a suicide method. It's not, at least not by anybody who knows what they're doing & is truly intent on getting dead. Yeah, the combo could kill you, though highly unlikely. Accidentally swallowing the pill bottle and choking to death on that seems nearly as likely.



istayhome said:


> The accidental deaths caused by combining barbiturates and alcohol was the main reason that they were largely discontinued and replaced by the much safer benzodiazapines.


Yes, the very low toxicity of benzos was the main reason they became wildly popular back in the 1960s & '70s. Barbs were known for their ability to produce death -- either accidental or suicide -- in OD, especially when mixed with alcohol. Marilyn Monroe is likely the most famous example, having died from a Nembutal OD. Judy Garland would be another example: death by Seconal OD.

It seems impossible to even know how much benzos it takes to kill a human, seeing as how examples of death by benzos are virtually nonexistent. We're forced to look at how much benzos it takes to kill rats and then multiple by 100 or so to get to human size and guess that might be what it would take to kill a person. Based on the LD50 I've seen, seems my pet rats would likely survive even if they managed to eat a delicious 300 mg bottle of my Xanax.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

"Otherwise there would have been so many deaths that benzos would have been taken off the shelves a long time ago."

There are already millions of death attributed to alcohol and cigarettes. I don't see anybody taking those off the shelves.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

reef88 said:


> When I had drank about 10 beers I was completely wasted, when *without Xanax 10 beers is just the beginning of feeling good.* I kept drinking (thanks to my completely shattered judgement caused by both drugs) and can't remember most of the night. I broke my head that night, 4 stitches to the top of my head, lucky I didn't break my skull.


If someone consumes 10 beers (nearly a gallon!!!) as just "the beginning" I'd say binge drinking may be an issue.

If I go over 5 drinks I'm guaranteed a headache & feeling like death the next morning, which is why I don't even come close to the amounts some others drink.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

They do potentiate each other, and absolute warnings like "do not mix CNS depressants" are a good thing because most people taking these meds know very little about drugs. But if you're educated on the drugs, responsible and experienced, alcohol and benzos can be mixed. However experienced you are it's not a great idea though because the combination makes you lose your judgement and memory, and you might decide to take more than you decided was a safe amount when you were sober, and die. An inherently risky recreational mix, but it can be done. 

You can't really compare 1mg of Xanax to any quantity of alcohol, or number of beers/shots. 2mg taken by itself feels a bit like 2 beers, but if you take 2mg then drink 2 beers, it's quite a bit more powerful than 4 beers, and you'll either make a fool of yourself or just pass out probably... And Xanax sticks around for a lot longer than it feels like it does, so if you decide to re-dose while drinking you could be in for a surprise.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

nervousman said:


> I'm going to a Rammstein concert on Friday and I wanna enjoy myself. I,m planning to take 1 mg of xanax for the car ride with the guys I'm going with and some vodka right before I go inside the arena. Is this safe? Have you tried it before?


yes it's safe, you won't die or go into a coma like they say, you might get high off (well just a bit) and have a good time unless the mix doesn't get you to sleep, so have a good rest before going.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

euphoria said:


> They do potentiate each other, and absolute warnings like "do not mix CNS depressants" are a good thing because most people taking these meds know very little about drugs. But if you're educated on the drugs, responsible and experienced, alcohol and benzos can be mixed. However experienced you are it's not a great idea though because the combination makes you lose your judgement and memory, and you might decide to take more than you decided was a safe amount when you were sober, and die. An inherently risky recreational mix, but it can be done.
> 
> You can't really compare 1mg of Xanax to any quantity of alcohol, or number of beers/shots. 2mg taken by itself feels a bit like 2 beers, but if you take 2mg then drink 2 beers, it's quite a bit more powerful than 4 beers, and you'll either make a fool of yourself or just pass out probably... And Xanax sticks around for a lot longer than it feels like it does, so if you decide to re-dose while drinking you could be in for a surprise.


This is what I'm talking about, mixing the two won't just be 1+1.. Xanax is gonna make the beers affect you harder, and viceversa.


----------



## garph (May 4, 2012)

*EZ*

I'm on Xanax & vodka right now. Hold it to 1/2mg & EZ does it on the booze or you'll sleep through the concert. Quitting either is no picnic after time. g


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, well I took 2 mg of xanax and had 3 beers. It really calmed me down and to be honest I felt less than trashed then drinking vodka like I sometimes do on the weekend. Anyways, I just did it for the day.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Right on, glad you had a good time!


----------



## muneonmymind (Sep 6, 2013)

before i explain my views, i am a 20 year old who has experimented with a decent amount of drugs to help cope with my own personal issues. So everything i am saying is pure experiences, no research. 
Anyways, i think its tolerable, if you are confident enough that you and your body have the tolerance for it.
im prescribed 0.25mg of xanax and i took about 5-6 pills with a little more than half of a bottle 350mL of dominican rum (id say i drank 200mL approx.) about 60-30 minutes ago
my current status is very weak and drowsy, with a clouded mindstate, might very well knock out soon. I also feel very emotionless, and have that ***** the world, i dont need nobody* type of mindstate.
however as disappointing as it sounds, it helps me - both with insomnia related issues and anxiety related issues. i believe xanax only helps my body with anxiety and panic attacks, however alcohol gives it that kick to enhance the drowsiness. 
the reason i have done this is because the 0.25mg of xanax is enough to slow my thoughts down, yet its not enough to calm my thinking enough to put me to sleep. So that is why i assist it with a little alcohol. 
Benzos are very addicting, personally more addicting than alcohol... i hear people say ive been on xanax for 5 years and i have never been addicted. To me, 5 years on a prescribed or non prescribed drug is an addiction, youre body learns to depend on it to cope with the anxiety or whatever troubles you may encounter. Same thing as tobacco. 
In fact, the first time i took a xanax i wanted more because i was amazed of how well it told my mind to shutup and calm down, and my brain listened!
In short not saying to drink alcohol while on xanax, im just saying that if you do, make sure you know yourself because there are people out there in the world who fall asleep and never wake back up.


----------

